
Three Battle Tested Ways to Install PostgreSQL - ozh
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/how-to-install-postgresql
======
yvan
I'm using [http://postgresapp.com](http://postgresapp.com) just because I like
the fact to have an App Package :)

~~~
ivanoats
In my classes, I've found a lot of problems with Postgres.app. It definitely
works for some, but not as reliably as home-brew. It depends on how your
machine is set up. I needed a foolproof, repeatable process for students to
follow, so that's why I wrote this article.

